# Issues w/ babywearing in the pool?



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting or making a water wrap for the pool.

I was wondering if anyone has ever had a problem with BWing in a pool. I've personally never seen a mama babywear in a pool so I'm worried that a lifeguard might bite my head off about it


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

Not a word from anyone when I wore my babe in the pool yesterday. I just used my regular ring sling too


----------



## SpottedFoxx (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a wonderful ring sling that is a mesh type material for the pool. No one has ever said boo to me about wearing it (got tons of compliments though) and it's nice to wear out of the pool because it's light and cool for both me and my son.

This is exactly what I have (though i didn't buy it from this vendor) http://www.etsy.com/listing/45427619...ling-for-pools


----------



## HollyRhea (Jul 17, 2007)

I've worn a mesh ring sling to a CHicago pool - Whealan pool on Devon. No problems. THe only thing that freaked me out was not having the ability to really go after my older kids if they were in danger. I guess that's why the lifeguards are there.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Nothing but compliments! I used to have a mesh ring sling, but i didn't really feel completely hands free, so I made a mesh buckle-tei and I LOVE it!
Here it is and here


----------



## vegankelly (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Nothing but compliments! I used to have a mesh ring sling, but i didn't really feel completely hands free, so I made a mesh buckle-tei and I LOVE it!
Here it is and here

Wowsa! I love the buckle tie! What pattern did you use for it?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

No problems with it at the local Y.


----------

